# محطات معالجة المياه



## الدكتور نزار (13 أكتوبر 2007)

أخواني الأعزاء 
أرجو منكم أن تساعدوني في شرح كيفية إنشاء وتصميم وحدات معالجة مياه الشرب للإستخدام المنزلي والصناعي 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

صديق الدكتور نزرا
بس نحن أخدنا بالكلية انو كل نوع من المياه المراد معالجتها طريقة معينة وتكنولوجيا مختلفة
فالسؤال ما هي مصدر المياه المرادمعالجتها
صرف صحي_بقايا صناعية_ناتجة عن الغسيل_ ماء معاصر زيتون _ماءبحر .....................


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
أضيف الى الاخ عبقرينو ان طرق المعالجة للماء كثيرة فمنها :
الفلترة / التناضح العكسي / التبادل الايوني / التقطير او التحلية لمياه البحار كل حسب مواصفات المياه من المصدر . لذلك يجب تحديد المواصفات لمياه المصدر والمنتج للتمكن من المساعدة


----------



## مهندسة البصره (14 أكتوبر 2007)

ماهي الاساسيات لانشاء وحدة تصفية المياه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بلكسكو (14 أكتوبر 2007)

سيدي سوف اكتب لسيادتك لاحقا تصميم عملي لمحطة مياه للاستخدام الصناعي واخرى للاستخدام المنزلي ولكن سؤالي ما نوعية المنشاة الصناعية و في اين ستستخدم المياه ؟
مثلا مصنع اغذية و مشروبات او مصنع معادن وهكذا
وستجد التصميم الكامل عندي ان شاء الله
لاني اعمل في تصميم المحطات منذ 4 سنوات


----------



## عثمان الفاتح (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوه نزار ومهندسةالبصره
تصميم اي وحدهمعالجة مياه يعتمد على ثلاثه عوامل:
1\ مواصفات المياه الخام ( المصدر)(بحر ,ابار, انهار , مخلفات ....
2/مواصفات المياه المطلوبه ( المنتج)( استعمالات غذائيه, دوائيه,ري,اعاده للانهار أوشبكة الصرف الصحي
3/ كمية الانتاج المطلوبه
فأرجو التحديد لأن السؤال بهذه الصوره هو( ما هي معالجة المياه)


----------



## casino (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*أحدث تصميم لمحطات معالجة المياه السطحية والجوفية فى العالم*

هذا التصميم يسمى بالـ Block module وهو من إبتكار شركة BAMAG الألمانية وتم تجربته لأول مرة فى العالم فى مصر لكى يتأكدوا فقط من فعالية التصميم وبالفعل يعتبر نقلة فى مجال محطات معالجة المياه السطحية والجوفية وهو يوفر أكبر قدر ممكن من مساحة الأراضى.
1-محطات معالجة المياه السطحية
وتتم عملية خلط المياه السطحية(مياه الأنهار والقنوات والترع) بالكلورsudium chlorine والشابة Alum sluphate بنسب معين ودور الكلور هو قتل الميكروبات الموجودة بالمياه أما الشابة فتقوم بتجميع الشوائب وتكون مادة لزجة وتترسب فى صورة Sludge (شوائب) ويتم إعادة إستحدام هذه الشوائب مرة أخرى...............وللحديث بقية


----------



## fadasi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على المعلومات


----------



## البلاتين (28 أبريل 2009)

لأهمية الموضوع وفائدتها العلمية ... Up

كيفك يا ود فداسي ... ( النشيشيبة !! )

لكم ودي


----------



## -=NO=- (26 يوليو 2009)

هل من الممكن تصميم لمحطة مياه لغرض الصاناعة الدوائية

وهل من الممكن ذكر بعض الشركات التى تقوم بصناعة هذه الأجزاء المكونة للمحطة

لأنى أريد الاطلاع على الـ Manual 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## -=NO=- (26 يوليو 2009)

up


للرفع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
احبتي لم تكن اجوبتكم واضحة يرجى توضيح الاجوبة واتمنى من الاخوة اعطاء الرضيا ومن ثم الاجوبة ولكم فائق حبي


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

عفوا اقصد الرضيا هي الفرضيات


----------



## فهد علي 1970 (21 يناير 2010)

*ملتقى المهندسين العرب*

السلام عليكم يااساتذه يمكن مساعدتي في كيفية التخلص من الشوائب في مصانع الاشربه وطرق الفلتره المتبعه الاحديثه هذ واكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## tarek_kakol (21 يناير 2010)

كل نوع من المياه المراد معالجتها طريقة معينة وتكنولوجيا مختلفة
فالسؤال ما هي مصدر المياه المراد معالجتها (النوعية- والكمية-والمصدر)
صرف صحي_بقايا صناعية_ناتجة عن الغسيل_ ماء معاصر زيتون _ماءبحر _مياه جوفيا
_أو مياء نهر ............................؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيثم شهاب (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اود ان احصل على معرفة حول محطات تصفية مياه الشرب مع مخططات تفصيلية عن المحطة اذا امكن مساعدتي في الحصول على هذه المعرفة 
مع التقدير


----------



## مصطفى سعيد زيدان (9 مارس 2010)

*معالجة المياه المالحة*

أرجو التوسع ما أمكن . التوقيع( محب)


----------



## elsayedsalah (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم اخوانى واصدقائى شرح كيفيه عمل محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى من البداية حتى النهاية بكل مراحل المعالجة ومع ذلك ايضا شرح اللوحات الكهربائية المستخدمة فى المحطات ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

محطة msf


----------



## عمر10 (27 يونيو 2010)

*جرعه الشبه*

كنت اريد معرفة ضبط جرعه الشبه في محطات التنقية ,ما هي المواصفات القياسية للشبه .ما هي العوامل المؤثرة علي كفاءة الشبه وهل طول احواض الترسيب له دور (مواصفات احوض الترسيب)
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## CE.AMF (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abo shabana (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يتم ضبط جرعه الشبه عن طريق اختبار معملي يسمي ب jar test يتحدد منه كميه الشبه الطلوبه لترويق لتر من المياه العكره ويختلف نوع احواض الترسيب حسب التصميم


----------



## abo shabana (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد اعرف طرق معالجه المياه في محطات توليد الكهرباء


----------



## waleed waloo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يوجد لديا مشكلة ممر بين الحمامات يتم تسريب مياه منه كيف يتم اصلاحه


----------



## mhazaa (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ان معالجة المياة باى نوع من الكيماويات غير آمن ولكن الطرق البيولوجية اصبحت هى السبيل الوحيد الآمن لمعالجة اى نوع من المياة اذا اردتم التواصل معنا 
ا.د. محمود هزاع استاذ الميكروبيولوجى بكلية العلوم ببنها - مصر


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (16 نوفمبر 2010)

المعا لجه فى مصر تتم عن طريق اضافة كلور بنسبه محدده طبقا لتجر بة نقطة الا نكسار00واضا فة شبه طبقا لتجر بةالجار تست وللمعا لجه مرا حل عن طريق مر وقا ت-مرشحات رمليه-خز ا نات بها كلور نها ئى-


----------



## هشام عبدالجليل (19 فبراير 2011)

لكم التحايا جميعا طلب منكم يااهل الدرايا طريقه عمل غسيل لى التناضح العكسى للمبرين والنسب للمحاليل التى استخدمها للغسيل ومتى يتم غسيلها ولكم منى جزيل الشكر .


----------



## عبد الرزاق خطيب2 (19 فبراير 2011)

لماذا نستخدم mlvss في حساب حجم حوض التهوية بدلاً من mlss
مع العلم أنه غذا استخدمنا mlss يصبح حجم الحوض أصغر
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رافد 62 (21 فبراير 2011)

عزيزي مصدر المياه آبار والمنتج يستخدم للشرب والكميه 500 م مربع/ يوم


----------



## محمد قحطان (2 مارس 2011)

تصميم خزان مياة


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------

